# How to find the Sex?



## arsuyo (May 11, 2012)

Hi All,

My father has two white pomeranian pouter. We dont know the age of them and we bought it from a trader. He mentioned one male and one female. We like the poms verymuch so we bought them. Initially we though both of them are Male as they were fighting with each other. But for the past one week both of them are in same cage. One of them is in the nesting bowl and other one is standing next to it. They like to be inside the cage and are not fighting now. Is it normal two male get along together well or one of them could be a female? How to identify the sex?



Regards,
Arsuyo


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

they both look like males to me, i once had to males mate each other. *Gay birds...but i can be wrong about your birds. X:O


----------



## arsuyo (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Thaoloft!... Let me wait for few more weeks and see


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They could use a bath..esp the one with the stains.


----------



## arsuyo (May 11, 2012)

*Males*

Yes they took bath... this is the picture when I bought them Both are males . I have to find the females for them...


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

" they could use a bath " is that really your answer to this question? Give me a break.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Cgosch said:


> " they could use a bath " is that really your answer to this question? Give me a break.


I agree - Spirit wings Is Bathing them going to help determine the sex......? as that is the thread makers concern here.

My gut instinct told me they both looked like males too. So hard to tell from a pic though.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> They could use a bath..esp the one with the stains.


 forgive my ignorance....how do u ditermine sex with bath?


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

arsuyo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My father has two white pomeranian pouter. We dont know the age of them and we bought it from a trader. He mentioned one male and one female. We like the poms verymuch so we bought them. Initially we though both of them are Male as they were fighting with each other. But for the past one week both of them are in same cage. One of them is in the nesting bowl and other one is standing next to it. They like to be inside the cage and are not fighting now. Is it normal two male get along together well or one of them could be a female? How to identify the sex?
> 
> ...


they both are females.....iv had this same problem with my pouter...


----------

